# choices on a new firearm help me decide



## Dmcmullen (Jan 8, 2015)

I want to pick up a new fire a 10/22 takedown or a SR22 i really dont need either firearm & only have the money for one or the other what do i do give me your opinion on both


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeez, that's a pretty hard one. Can't go wrong with either one. Have you had a chance to hold them? I have a modified 10/22 and I like it very much. I would hold them and see which one just feels better in your hand because you won't get any performance drop off with either. Good luck!


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

got the crimson trace one for my wife for xmas

CDNN SPORTS - Search results for: sr22


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have both and I'm equally pleased with both! The takedown 10/22 is amazing how quickly you can pull it out of the bag put it together and fire! I have some BX25 mags and they run great but I
have had a couple of jams but no big deal. The SR-22 is a fun plinker and great to shoot and I have had zero issues with, what more to say? Back to the 10/22 I love the carry bag that comes with it
and I keep my SR-22 in the bag with the rifle and several hundred rounds too. I don't think you can go wrong with either one!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have an SR 22 and is is a fine firearm, good sights and an awesome trigger.
Have shot it a lot, with various ammo, no issues.
A 10 22--- how can you go wrong?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

A handgun and a rifle are not really comparable, even if they are both .22. Depending on what you need, or what gap you have in your existing selection of firearms, is what you should go for. If you have no firearms whatsoever, I would go for a 10/22 TD. A .22 rifle is a staple of any gun owners firearms and is used for both training and small game. The 10/22 is probably the most common .22 rifle currently manufactured, and the TD model is the most popular variant at the present time. I own one and an very satisfied with it. Initially it came only with a black synthetic stock, but more recently they have become available with wood stocks, camo stocks, etc. so there is even a bit of selection if you settle on a 10/22 TD.

If you have a selection of firearms and are wanting a .22 pistol, the SR-22 is a popular model. I don't own one but know people who have them and are pleased with them. It is a little bit of an odd duck in that most folks who want a self defense pistol will go with 9mm or heavier, while those wanting a target pistol will go with the Mark III series. It is a nice firearm however and if that's what you want and it fills a need, then there is no reason not to buy one.

Let us know what you go for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Work hard, save your money and get both. End of discussion.


----------



## Dmcmullen (Jan 8, 2015)

i really don't need either gun i have other 22 rifles and handguns semi-auto's, single shots, revolvers, etc i just kinda want them you guys no how that is i just cant make up my damn mind on witch to buy i was thinking the 10/22 TD would make one hell of a knock around truck gun kinda thing but the sr 22 would make one hell of a fun plinker


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Whoa dude, wish I had your problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like you're leaning toward the 10-22 TD. Get it. Discussion over. 

The work hard, save your money and get both!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a take down 10/22 and I love the thing. Bag holds lots of ammo and extras and it's super fast to to put together and take down. I tested it with a scope. Not a great scope either but one I know holds zero. Zeroed the scope made sure it was on then took it down including scope with quick release rings on it and put it back together. Blew through a mag and repeated that several times. Held zero just fine. Till I hit the barrel lock. Then I did it again. And it holds zero. I was amazed. You will be to. For a truck camping small game and if I only had one gun gun it's pretty dang alright.


----------



## Dmcmullen (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks guys i think i'll just flip a coin and buy one wish i could buy both but my budget in no way can handle that have to start saving my penny's for the other


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd go with the TD, more versatility.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have an SR22 and a regular 10/22. I love them both but the pistol is more for fun and the rifle is for fun and a more useful option should the SHTF IMO. I bought my 10/22 used from a private party for a great price. They're built like tanks so they last forever. Maybe you could save some dough that way.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess it's just me but I don't have the money to just buy guns because I want / like something. I would say if all your other preps are covered such as ammo, food, clothing, stores of fuel, power production, long term water supply, medical supplies and back up bug out local,transportation, money / barter items needs covered then go ahead and buy away. It seems many here have money to burn and more guns is the answer.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Needless to say, I am a big Ruger fan and I believe you cannot go wrong with either one. As to your question, if I was in your situation, I'd get the 10/22 TD. The prepper in me likes a .22 rifle over a .22 handgun and the TD is easy to pack and easy to find extra magazines...JM2C


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Since this is a prepper forum, I will say the 10/22. Can use for practicing and also small game hunting. A 22lr handgun really only serves the purposes of training, would be hard to hunt with it, and defensively is very inferior to a 10/22. Plus it seems like everyone has a 10/22.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> I guess it's just me but I don't have the money to just buy guns because I want / like something. I would say if all your other preps are covered such as ammo, food, clothing, stores of fuel, power production, long term water supply, medical supplies and back up bug out local,transportation, money / barter items needs covered then go ahead and buy away. It seems many here have money to burn and more guns is the answer.


There is always someone who makes more money and someone who makes less. You need to budget whether it is for preps or for luxuries.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just like to throw in as well that the TD 10.22 is a breeze to clean as well. Which you should do. Often. To keep your guns clean and in good working order is a must.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll go ahead and repeat what others have said.

A rifle is always a more versatile option when compared to a pistol.
Better in accuracy, distance, muzzle velocity, stability in different stances, and so on...
Also, with the take down model of the 10/22, it is compact and packed away easily.

The answer is obvious to me, go with the 10/22, take down if available.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Then save your coins for this bad boy!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

^^^^^^ The reach out and touch someone solution! Why lob a little bit of lead when you can drill with precision and a real bullet.......


----------



## Dmcmullen (Jan 8, 2015)

i guess i kinda made myself sound like a ass on this one i dont have a dozen 22's laying around i have a 1 of each most of them all but the revolver i have picked up at auctions estate sales etc we need a good quality 22 rifle that will last the test of time and i have saved my money up to buy this new firearm i wish i could just go out and buy what ever firearm i wanted if i did i would buy that 50 cal slippy showed but that aint going to happen short of me winning the power ball tonight thanks for all of your info and i believe i will go with the 10/22 but it might be a regular one but man that TD sure is a nice one


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dmcmullen said:


> i guess i kinda made myself sound like a ass on this one...


Don't worry Dmac, I've damn made a career out of sounding like an ass on most things! 

Good luck and let us know when you get it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is a reveiw I did on this forum for the 10/22 takedown 

I purchased a Ruger 10/22 TD in Stainless. The takedown mechanism is top notch, and extremly simple to use, the bolt does need to be open for takedown, the Ruger trigger is typical Lawyer Trigger, easily corrected with aftermarket parts, mine came with a syn stock which was replaced with a TacStar 10/22 TakeDown Stock, I really like this stock it holds 2 spare 10 rd mags in the buttstock and has a 5 postition collasable M4 style buttstock, it is available in different colors and camo, (5 star on the stock), I topped my rifle off with a Nikon 3X9X40mm with Leupold ORW medium height rings, (Quick Detach) (Part # 49867). The rifle came with its own base that allows for the use of the iron sights if installed, the rear sight is a foldown with a white diamond, the front sight has a white dot. The rifle comes with a well padded Nylon case to stow the rifle in ( taken down ) it has compartments with velcro flaps for the rear stock and receiver and will accomadate the TacStar Stock, the barrel and forend and an additioal compartment for a scope. The case also has 2 additional outside compartments for extra mags, ammo and a Ruger SR 22 pistol, the lower outside compartment also has MOLLE type attachments for an accessory case. The case has a grab handle and a single shoulder strap with plastic adjustment buckle. The outside compartment will not accomadate a Ruger MK III, I did however order an additional case that attaches to the MOLLE that will accomadate the Ruger Mk III and five additional mags. Accuracy is on par with standard 10/22, mine will shoot 1 inch groups +/- at 50 yards and I expect that will tighten up with a better trigger. Fit, finish and function are top notch which is to be expected from Ruger. 

I, would point out that my trigger was a dissappointment but that is to be expected with todays lawsuit happy mindset. 

Ruger completely dropped the ball not making the outside compartment large enought to Accomadate The MK series of Ruger Pistols.

The case could have used and extra shoulder strap with better buckles. 

I would recommend this rifle.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Have some fun and pick up an AR7, if you're thinking of a 22. Sure the 10-22 is a great weapon, but the AR7 is just a fun little gun, and way cool for camping and such. Henry is making them now I think. Something sexy about a gun that is so convenient.

U.S. Survival AR-7 | Henry Repeating Arms

Oddly, they always reminded me of the M16 when you shot them. Little less blast, but the action sounds the same, like aluminum.


----------

